
The Growing Precariat: Why We Need a Universal Basic Income - grflynn
http://singularityhub.com/2015/03/30/the-growing-precariat-why-a-basic-income-is-needed/
======
codewritinfool
I'm not very educated in this department, so be kind. These are my thoughts.

So what happens when inflation occurs (which it will) and offsets the
"Universal Basic Income"?

Isn't this just socialism?

~~~
more_original
> Isn't this just socialism?

No. "Socialism is a social and economic system characterised by social
ownership of the means of production and co-operative management of the
economy, [...]"
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialism)

